# small cells and queen size



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

I plan to start regressing my bees in the spring. Found myself wondering: are queens from small cell hives smaller than large cell queens? I guess it might depend on whether the smaller bees make smaller queen cells. If they are smaller, would normal queen excluders work or would they squeeze through? I may end up not using excluders, so this is really just curiosity at this point.

Things that make me go hmmm. 

Grid.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I wouldn't lose any sleep over it. I don't see any real difference other than there are differences based on genetics in general and on nutrition. Some queens are larger, but they lay fine in the small cell. Some are smaller. I think in the long run we may be wise to breed for smaller as well as regressing. Of course if you breed from the ones that regress easily that may be a start.


----------



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

Thanks Michael. I appreciate your reply. 

Cheers.
Grid.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Found myself wondering: are queens from small cell hives smaller than large cell queens? 

You need to see some natural queen cells.
The bees make the queen cell over a cell by choice and the quen develops within.
No correlation between cell sizes.
Ernie


----------



## Grid (Jun 5, 2009)

The other side of this coin then is that with smaller bees and the same size queens, she should be easier to spot. 

Cheers.
Grid.


----------

